# Flexedge sanding pads discontinued



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

What the hell am I going to do now? 
I can't do without them.
I can't understand why they would want to discontinue such a brilliant sander.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All wall said they started to have a manufacturing problem?

Just how many million would they have made and now they have a manufacturing problem?

I like them as well, Great sander, The only one that can finish sand internals, If you know where Kiwiman can get some please let me know, I cant handle the tears coming from a grown man


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I thought I saw a replacement on all wall.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Intex in Melbourne have plenty, I'm going to load up on my next visit as this is the best sander I've used in 20 years. Andrew from plasteringsupplies may also have them


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

brendon said:


> Intex in Melbourne have plenty, I'm going to load up on my next visit as this is the best sander I've used in 20 years. Andrew from plasteringsupplies may also have them


It's a sander I couldn't be without, I break in a new fine pad by rough sanding internals then I can use it to sand a level 5 finish with no scratches or marks for a perfect finish every time :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its the packs of fine that are getting hard to get, I have 8 of fine and ten of medium thanks to Lynda at west tech, 90 sheets, I use about three a year so I guess I have 30 years worth now and three sander heads, I just use them for sanding between coats in the corners, Sometimes for finish sanding but I tend to get in there with a big corner block.


----------

